# DHCP & DNS-Server



## Graf von Stauffenber (19. Juni 2002)

Hi

Wie mache ich unter Suse Linux 8.0 einen DNS- und einen DHCP-Server!

Könnte mir das bitte jemand erklären??

cya
Graf


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Juni 2002)

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Net-HOWTO/c1433.html


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (19. Juni 2002)

@HolyFly:
Danke für den Link


Gibts ein solches HOWTO auch in Deutsch und für Anfänger??


cya
Graf


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Juni 2002)

ist zwar nicht deutsch.

aber für anfänger durchaus geeignet


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Juni 2002)

Zum Thema *DNS*:
http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-DNS-HOWTO.html
http://doc.thepenguin.de/bind.shtml

Zum Thema *DHCP*:
http://www.linuxinfo.de/de/db/lnxi-shkommentar.php3?eid=52
http://www.pl-berichte.de/work/server/andere/dhcpd.html

Ich denke mal dass das für den Anfang reicht, wenn Du noch Fragen hast, melden!


----------



## xloouch (14. Juli 2003)

*Problem mit DHCP*

hallo zusammen.. 

hab ein kleines problem mit meinem dhcp-server. hab alles so gemacht, wie es in einem der scripte beschrieben ist..
nun hab ich aber ein kleines probelm und zwar bekomme ich immer diese fehlermeldung:

you must add a ddns-update-style statement to /etc/dhcpd.conf

statement says "ddns-update-style ad-hoc;"

wenn ich das reinschreibe kriege ich diese fehlermeldung:

"can't parse standartd ddns updater!"

was muss ich nun machen?!? ich bin echt am verzweifeln..   nirgendwo hab ich ne lösung im netz gefunden..
hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen


----------



## tuxracer (17. Juli 2003)

@ xloouch 


es gibt meines Wissens 3 mögliche Varianten, was Du als ddns update style verwenden kannst
zwei davon weiss ich, die dritte fällt mir momentan nicht mehr ein.

als ich mal nen DHCP aufgesetzt hab musste ich nicht ad-hoc sonder none verwenden, damit es ging.
probiers doch mal so:

ddns-update-style none;


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Juli 2003)

ddns-update-style interim;

gibt's afaik noch.


----------



## xloouch (18. Juli 2003)

kann mir jemand den unterschied zwischen diesen 3 varianten erklähren?

gruss


----------

